# Male screams every morning



## Arun (Nov 27, 2014)

My male tiel starts each day with a continuous episode of screams/high-pitched calls, when we uncover his cage, even after more than *14-15 hours of dark/covered cage(to reduce his hormones)*. We've tried so many things to curb this by ignoring their calls,covering the cage, closing doors to keep the room quieter & darker, if it was attention-seeking screams. But Today, even when I'm inside their room, he didn't stop screaming until he's out with his hen peering into nooks & crannies and high lofts. 

His are mostly *screams when covered, and high-pitched shrieks with crests high & extremely restless* when left out inside closed doors, alone. Only when they're out together does he calm down into mid-intensity chirps. *Help us, It's driving us nuts ! *We've been trying to curb this with all kinds of workarounds, sometimes feel it's hormonal, sometimes birdly-instincts to fly around in the morning, sometimes boredom, sometimes attention-seeking, but none of the solutions have worked in the last one year.

Is it mating frustrations as they've been mating for over a year with no eggs, even after placing a nest box, a couple of times? If so, how do we keep them silent?


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Have you had them DNA tested to see if they are really the sex you think they are? I know they are attached to each other, but two males can and do appear to "mate". It just seems odd that they haven't had any eggs yet. Are you rewarding the screaming behavior by responding to it ? Running to the cage to try to get them to behave could be a negative attention and can be rewarding the behavior. What do you do or how do you react to the screaming? Do they have separate cages? If not the cage you have is awfully small, even for one, let alone two birds. Do they have toys to play with, shred and chew? Do you change them often so they don't become bored with them? It sounds by his posture that he is on "high alert" with his crest up and the way he acts- could he be seeing something outside through a window? Maybe he is seeing another bird, a hawk or something else that is making him fearful? Do you leave a radio or such on for them when they are alone? When its very quiet birds can feel as if danger is looming and they can get upset. What are some of the things you have tried to alleviate the screaming episodes that you say haven't worked? If you don't think it is hormones, then covering him for 14-15 hours a night may be too much. He may be restless and anxious to get out with his mate. Are they out of their cages at the same time- are they together all the time? Again, the cage is awfully small if that is the correct size- he may be feeling restricted while in it. Sorry to be asking so many questions, but I am trying to understand what might be causing his behavior and what might help you to end it.


----------



## Arun (Nov 27, 2014)

*Thanks- Video to answer most your questions*

*Recent video*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zlUXThE6r0

Have you had them DNA tested to see if they are really the sex you think they are?
*We're from India. DNA Testing isn't easily available & mostly unheard of. We felt they're male n female, from three, albeit unreliable, sources a) pet store's words, b) mating behavior c) body language.*

Are you rewarding the screaming behavior by responding to it ? Running to the cage to try to get them to behave could be a negative attention and can be rewarding the behavior. What do you do or how do you react to the screaming?
*We don't rush. I just let out a whistle from wherever I'm, and it calms him. When it goes too loud, I slowly walk around & cover their cage with a cloth, and this dials it down after 5-10mins.
*
Do they have separate cages? If not the cage you have is awfully small, even for one, let alone two birds.
*Single Cage, We've been looking at bigger cages, but they were awfully expensive to afford. Will get them a flight-cage this year.
*
Do they have toys to play with, shred and chew? Do you change them often so they don't become bored with them? 
*Yes, self-made toys, but they're not busy with it. They shred it when the toys are introduced, but barely touch them later
*
It sounds by his posture that he is on "high alert" with his crest up and the way he acts- could he be seeing something outside through a window? Maybe he is seeing another bird, a hawk or something else that is making him fearful? Do you leave a radio or such on for them when they are alone? When its very quiet birds can feel as if danger is looming and they can get upset. What are some of the things you have tried to alleviate the screaming episodes that you say haven't worked?*
There are hawks circling in the sky, but we keep most door & windows closed, so they only hear them, but not see them much. We leave them in a quiet room, no radios, 'cos nobody's at home.
*
If you don't think it is hormones, then covering him for 14-15 hours a night may be too much. He may be restless and anxious to get out with his mate. Are they out of their cages at the same time- are they together all the time?
*Single cage, together all the time, and also, out of their cage together. I was suggested 14-15 of sleep to keep their hormonal shrieks under control.*

Again, the cage is awfully small if that is the correct size- he may be feeling restricted while in it. Sorry to be asking so many questions, but I am trying to understand what might be causing his behavior and what might help you to end it.*
Will definitely pool in some money to get a flight cage, if that would solve all these problems. Love to find a solution & get some peace from the shrieking*


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I watched the video and I don't hear any screaming...just normal cockatiel noises. Its good that you are going to get them a larger cage. They can hear the hawks as well, so it could be that causing the high alert posture. Its a good idea to leave the radio or TV on for them especially if no one is home. Reacting with a whistle is good too, it lets them know you are there. I wouldn't casually cover them each time they scream, they will get noisy at times, but that is normal. Covering them occasionally if its really extreme, and then only till the behavior stops is OK. There are ways to tell males from females in adult tiels, such as coloring, genetics, etc. and others may be able to help you with that here. Males typically are the ones that typically whistle, talk and make noise, whereas the females are quieter and more affectionate. Hormonal behavior can include screams, but usually also includes aggressive behavior, biting, and other behaviors. Here is a good read about it, so that you might recognize it better: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330
But, all that said, what I heard on the video is normal cockatiel sounds, not screeching or loudness at all. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## Arun (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes, we attributed their genders based on the songs that Coco sings, while Cindy(lutino) is quieter, rarely even chirps unless alarmed.

This "screaming" NEVER happened in the first year, but has been going on for the last one year or so, and doesn't stop until they're let out. Added aggressiveness when we near the cage during these so-called-screams, lunging at hands, at cage bars to attack us or when we reach out to cover/uncover the cage. *Hoping that a larger cage, which might cost a fortune, helps a bit*, as letting them out for more than 4-5hrs isn't possible with our schedules. So, guessing a larger cage will make them move around better, as if they're outside.

Screams do get extreme, and one in the video is of moderate-intensity, and the fact that it's constant & nonstop for atleast till noon, bugs us.


----------

